# hot pink eyeliner...



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2005)

i think i'm posting this in the right place. if not, smack me please.

i need a hot pink liquid eyeliner. i've been looking forever and i just can't find it anywhere. does anyone know where i can get a really hot, bold pink liquid eyeliner? or even a simple hot pink eyeliner pencil?


----------



## fictiontragedy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hot topic has hot pink eyeliner pencils one with glittler, one without. Although I've never used them so I don't know how they work. It's very likely they have liquid as well but any liquid eyeliner I've gotten there works like utter crap. 

They have this hot pink smudge pot thin too which I think is suppose to be eyeshadow but I'm wondering if applied with a brush that it may work like a fluidline(although I doubt near as good.) I might give it a try seeing as I like the color and I get a discount. If I do I'll tell you how it works.

Other then that I think that Biothrem had that hot pink liner that they posted pictures of awhile back so you could try that if it's still around.  I hope this helped a little.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

If you could find a hot pink lip liner, would that work?


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2005)

thanks <33

hot pink lip liner would definately work. and my friend has some of that smudgey shadow from hot topic, so next time i go to her house i'm definately trying that out hahaha.


----------



## jess98765 (Aug 24, 2005)

hot pink eyeliner???? Now that's something new.....


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 24, 2005)

MAC has one called Pinkie,. .Pro Product,.. you might call the Pro line and see if they still carry it or if you search Pretty Kitty's thread she posted one about Biotherm Magic Paint eyeliner and there was a blue and a really vivid bright pink,.. I am lemming those myself,...


----------



## Christi239 (Aug 24, 2005)

Have you checked out the new Biotherm Magic Paints?  There is a pic on MUA of the hot pink and the blue one.  I want these!


----------



## Endit (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_MAC has one called Pinkie,. .Pro Product,.. you might call the Pro line and see if they still carry it or if you search Pretty Kitty's thread she posted one about Biotherm Magic Paint eyeliner and there was a blue and a really vivid bright pink,.. I am lemming those myself,..._

 
Pinkie IS NOT EYESAFE and is NOT reccommended for around the eye. People still think the pro pencils are eyeliners, but they're not. Somebody needs to tell LegacyCollection about this too.

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  799


----------



## scissor_sister (Aug 24, 2005)

I know of one company that carries it, TRUCCO
http://www.sebastian-intl.com/video_...?vn=Segment2_1


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Endit* 
_Pinkie IS NOT EYESAFE and is NOT reccommended for around the eye. People still think the pro pencils are eyeliners, but they're not. Somebody needs to tell LegacyCollection about this too.

http://www.macpro.com/templates/prod..._ID=PROD7  799_

 

Wow thanks,. I didnt know that.


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_thanks <33

hot pink lip liner would definately work. and my friend has some of that smudgey shadow from hot topic, so next time i go to her house i'm definately trying that out hahaha._

 
No problems


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 24, 2005)

Pop Beauty has a hot pink glitter (liquid) liner called Pink (original lol!) that's really cool. The glitter in it is kind of a purpley-blue, but that doesn't at all detract from the hotness of the pink


----------



## angelwings (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Pop Beauty has a hot pink glitter (liquid) liner called Pink (original lol!) that's really cool. The glitter in it is kind of a purpley-blue, but that doesn't at all detract from the hotness of the pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P114701&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=5682


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Christi239* 
_Have you checked out the new Biotherm Magic Paints? There is a pic on MUA of the hot pink and the blue one. I want these!_

 
 i was just about to say this! the magic painting liners from biotherm are AMAZING!! the pink one is a reallly vibrant pink/fuschia.. take a look at it on their website or at a counter!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 24, 2005)

there is a hot pink eyeliner pencil from hmm.. Kryolan-  get it on Ebay from Shrinkle- cheap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she is a FABBBBBBULOUS seller.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

the biotherm pink magic painting liner is AWESOME...The hottest pink and works great! Also ms. petunia eye kohl by mac...


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i think i'm posting this in the right place. if not, smack me please.

i need a hot pink liquid eyeliner. i've been looking forever and i just can't find it anywhere. does anyone know where i can get a really hot, bold pink liquid eyeliner? or even a simple hot pink eyeliner pencil?_

 

POP Beauty has a pink glitter eyeliner ( Sephora carries it ) here is the link        

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=5682


----------



## angelwings (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_POP Beauty has a pink glitter eyeliner ( Sephora carries it ) here is the link 

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P114701&shouldPaginate=true&categ  oryId=5682_

 
I posted the same link on page 1


----------



## Modil (Aug 27, 2005)

2nd on KRYOLAN...


----------



## martygreene (Aug 27, 2005)

Correct about Pinkie PRO pencil. I really should add that to the precautions forum.
Same goes for using pink lipliner- not eye-safe.

I don't know if they still exist, but Sweet Georgia Brown had tons of neon colored mascaras and eyeliners, you might want to look that up.

Kryolan is also a good place to look.


----------



## jokers_kick (Aug 27, 2005)

Too Faced has this universal liquid eyeliner that you just swip over an eyeshadow and use it as liquid liner. You could use that one hot pink eyeshadow from hot topic
http://www.toofaced.com/product.asp?cat_id=12


----------



## Alexa (Aug 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_Too Faced has this universal liquid eyeliner that you just swip over an eyeshadow and use it as liquid liner. You could use that one hot pink eyeshadow from hot topic
http://www.toofaced.com/product.asp?cat_id=12_

 
that's what i was going to reccomend. just use that (or buy some mac WATER BASED mixing medium) and use the hot pink eyeshadow that you can find at hot topic


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 16, 2007)

I actually bought a hot pink eyeliner from the dollar store ! So if you have dollars store around your home town, it is not a bad place to check out, you may find something. Here are some links for the kind of make up and colors you wont find at your local shops. 

http://www.medusasmakeup.com/eyeshadow.htm
http://www.fyrinnae.com/product_info...roducts_id=653


----------



## triccc (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a hot pink lip liner from sephora that I have used for eyeliner and it worked just fine.


----------



## lara (Jun 16, 2007)

Pop Beauty do a hot pink pencil eyeliner as well as a hot pink gel glitter liner. Put the two together and you'll have a fabulous pink liquid eye.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 16, 2007)

Barry M makes a hot pink liner which you can purchase online

http://www.asos.com/Barry-M-Bright-K...57363&cid=1455

http://www.barrym.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=showproduct&asset_id=83&i_pro  duct=468&i_category=85


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 16, 2007)

What about this new liner from MUFE?  This would be my choice.  

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74262


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bybs* 

 
_Barry M makes a hot pink liner which you can purchase online

http://www.asos.com/Barry-M-Bright-K...57363&cid=1455

http://www.barrym.co.uk/index.cfm?fuseaction=showproduct&asset_id=83&i_pro  duct=468&i_category=85_

 

I have that and I love it. The glitter liner from Pop Beauty is beautiful- hands down their best color. I compared ot to the Too Faced hot pink liner and it is much prettier.

If you don't want glitter in the liquid, try L.A. Splash's Lid Splash in Santa Monica (Hot Pink).






There are also other pink liners in different shades. HTH!
http://www.splashcosmetics.com/Produ...?productID=285


----------

